# III International Seminar for Young Composers in St. Petersburg (MolOt-seminar)



## Maria A. (7 mo ago)

*From September 30 to October 9, 2022, a MolOt seminar for young composers will be held in St. Petersburg on the basis of the Lermontov ICBS - "Open Workshops" (99 Ligovsky Ave.), tutors at 1 Lermontovsky Ave.

Educational program*
As professors invited to the seminar:

Svetlana Lavrova (1970) - Russian composer, Vice-Rector for Research and Development of the Vaganova ARB, Professor, Doctor of Art History.
The second professor will be announced later.

The seminar is held in two directions: "music for chamber ensemble" and "music for chamber choir".
The basic groups of the seminar are the St. Petersburg MolOt-ensemble and the chamber choir "Festino".


*Ensemble composition:*
_flute (also piccolo, viola);
clarinet (also piccolo, bass);
piano (MIDI keyboard is also possible);
violin;
cello_

*The composition of the choir:*
_16 voices (soprano, alto, tenor, bass - 4 voices for each part)._

According to the results of the competitive selection, 10 active participants of the seminars will be determined (5 in the direction of "chamber ensemble", 5 in the direction of "chamber choir"), as well as 20 free listeners. 
It is possible to participate in the seminar as a listener: all the events of the seminar are open to the public.
For nonresident participants of the seminar, the organizers of the seminar provide accommodation and meals. The road is at the expense of the participant.

Active participation in the seminar involves writing a new composition for one of the collectives (the St. Petersburg MolOt-ensemble or the chamber choir "Festino" - depending on the chosen direction). The time limit for a choral composition is 5 minutes, for an ensemble composition - 8 minutes.

During the seminar, active participants will have the opportunity of two individual lessons with visiting professors, as well as three rehearsals with the St. Petersburg MolOt-ensemble and the chamber choir "Festino". Also, each of the professors of the seminar will give lectures in which they will talk about important aspects of composing and introduce participants to their compositions.
Within the framework of the seminar, there will be 2 master classes from the artists of the MolOt-ensemble and a master class of the choir "Festino" with an analysis of the compositions of the listeners.
Composers under 35 years of age (at the time of the seminar) are invited to participate in the selection of participants of the seminar.

*Application for composers*
To participate in the selection of seminar participants, you must send the following materials by e-mail [email protected] until August 7, 2022:
_1. A brief creative biography;
2. 2 photos;
3. 2 or 3 scores - instrumental works for the participants of the "chamber ensemble" direction, for the participants of the "chamber choir" direction - scores with vocal participation;
4. Recordings or links to recordings of submitted essays (desirable, but not mandatory);
The list of active participants of the seminar based on the results of the competitive selection will be published on August 14, 2022_.

Active participants must provide the organizers of the seminar with 50% of the score of the play written for the seminar teams by September 1, 2022. The score of the play for the seminar must be provided in full by September 15, 2022.

*Concert program*
On October 2 and October 9, 2022, concerts will be held in Yaani Kirik (54A Dekabristov str.). At the opening concert of the seminar, the works of the curators and professors of the seminar will be performed. At the final concert of the seminar, the premieres of the compositions of active participants.

*Curators of the seminar:*
Yaroslav Sudzilovsky – composer, Chairman of the Guild of Young Musicians of the Russian Musical Union;
Artur Zobnin – composer, violinist, artist and director of the St. Petersburg MolOt-ensemble;
Alexandra Makarova – conductor, artistic director of the chamber choir "Festino".
Executive Director of the seminar:
Maria Andreeva is a music critic, PR manager of the St. Petersburg MolOt-ensemble.

If you have any questions, please contact us by e-mail [email protected]


----------

